# Unique sport



## unigeezer (Jul 25, 2017)

Been doing this since turning 50 back in 2006, and love it more than ever. Couple short videos doing some high speed passes on my geared unicycle, and a super steep climb on a 33% walk path.


----------



## GypsyRoadLady (Sep 26, 2017)

Wow


----------



## jujube (Sep 26, 2017)

One of my bucket list items was to learn to ride a unicycle.  I had three of them at one time, but never could get the hang of it.  Too late now.


----------

